# 20mph Winds, "Blowin the Fish away"!!



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

21Sept15
Wade fishing the Sound
With Jeffbro999 

Before I get into the story of today I would like to take a brief moment and tell yall the key technique we use everyday to have a successful fishing trip, when targeting the inshore species such as reds, specks and flounder.


" Be vewy vewy quiet "
While wading or fishing from a boat / yak the upmost important thing is stealth. The fish can hear / feel the boat when not in motion ( hull slap same goes for yaks ) while wading they sense your wake and sound while stepping around. How to combatin this problem is by anchoring down - Stop moving - once you feel your in a area that looks good or has been productive in the past take the time to let the area settle, allow the fish to get comfortable with your presence. This means making the same casts in a single area for up to 15min. This also allows fish to move in your radius without them knowing you are there. I cant preach enough how important it is to take your time and work an area thoroughly.

Today Jeff and I had the day off!! So we hit the flats at 10am. Rightaway the wind was howling blowing 20 from the north with clouds blocking the sun 90% of the time. This means the water was a little dirtier then the norm and we couldn't see the grass lines and pot holes the way you would like to. Most of the time I was just blind casting an area that was good in the past.


At the start of the trip we could barley see some light areas "potholes" within the first 30min we caught 8 reds between the 2 of us ranging from 16-21" after that things got real nasty full cloud cover, white caps, and wind lots of wind. Somehow we were still hooking up not as fast and furious but one here and there with the occasional back to back hook up. After dealing with the wind and clouds for 3 hours the sun started to pop out and the wind began to die down, we were then able to see the grasslines, potholes, and deep areas again. At the end of the day we ended up with 18 reds ( 1 upper slot I had to take home for the grill ) 3 flounder ( 1 - 20" caught by Jeff that he took home to stuff ) and 3 specks ( 1 - 19" that I took home for a salad )


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the invite homie. 

But for real, way to go man, killer trip! :thumbup:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Vewy, vewy quite indeed. That's why they build FLATS BOATS w/ poling platforms. Y'all seem to have wade fishing down to an exact science. Good job...


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Man it sucks I couldnt go today I really wanted to but I had somethingi had to do at 2 Jeffbro I miss fishing with you man we need to go wading in mine and Joshs spot one day soon like maybe friday if your not busy that would be awesome. Good job on the fish boys wish I could have made it today every time I dont go you guys do awesome .


----------



## Versatile170 (Sep 16, 2015)

Had some of my better days fishing in this kind of weather haha. Awesome job guys!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Definitely was a lot of fun out there today. The weather changed quite a bit compared to the last few days. It tried to make it tough on us but it was well worth it. Casting straight into that wind with a baitcaster was fun:no: but it handled it fine. Catching a 4lb flounder was a nice bonus and will be stuffed with fresh crab stuffing for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Great report guys and awesome tip about being quite and letting the fish become accustom to your presence.


----------



## Flatsphanatic (May 3, 2015)

I knew you guy were gonna have a successful outing today after talking to Jeff yesterday, i cant believe how tuned in he is to what the fish are doing in various conditions, yesterday hot and sunny, and today cool and overcast. Very nice looking team inshore slam pic there, tight lines guys, looking forward to are next trip together in the near future.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Versatile170 said:


> Had some of my better days fishing in this kind of weather haha. Awesome job guys!


True statement nasty weather sometime has a good effect on the the fish. I actually caught my biggest red while it was blowing at its worst. 

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Vewy, vewy quite indeed. That's why they build FLATS BOATS w/ poling platforms. Y'all seem to have wade fishing down to an exact science. Good job...


Allen,

We have so many more places to explore and try out. Jeff is most definitely the Master of the wade he brought this aspect of fishing to me not too long ago, and I actually prefer it over using a boat. ( flats fishing )

Stealth and being able to pick apart an area, you just cant do it better in neither boat or yak.

Still have much to learn... but ur right we do treat fishing as if it is a science, we do our best to stay on the bite.


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice work and awesome pics of the flounder!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Stud flounder! Some quality inshore eats laying on the sound right there!


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

You guys are sick! Masters of the Wade. You guys should start your own tv show or something. Killer report as always.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the shout out johnson11c. Wading is alot of fun for sure. No gasing the boat, trailoring, or cleaning. Im really liking this approach and becoming addicted to it.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks ChrisP and FenderBender! Thought it was another red since it was fighting hard pulling some drag. Then it swam by and I saw the flash of brown right as it took off again.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ty(FlatsPhanatic)- thanks for the kind words bud. We will get out there together again very soon. We have some more exploring to do:whistling:


----------



## Flatsphanatic (May 3, 2015)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Ty(FlatsPhanatic)- thanks for the kind words bud. We will get out there together again very soon. We have some more exploring to do:whistling:


Most Definitely, i can already taste the red fish and grits.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice flounder you got there Jeff.
Big one for sure.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice work...looks like the flats are where most the legal inshore fish live....


----------



## Sps2 (Sep 6, 2015)

Great work guys! Keep the good reports coming and all the info is great.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

153 Large fish said:


> Nice work...looks like the flats are where most the legal inshore fish live....


The flats hold slots like 3MB does bulls, thats for sure :yes:


----------



## Lloyd88 (Jan 10, 2014)

That's a nice flounder! I never have much luck catching them.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Lloyd88 said:


> That's a nice flounder! I never have much luck catching them.


Bounce bottom with a soft plastics, they're always a couple mixed with the reds and specks:thumbsup:


----------



## Comac1976 (Sep 19, 2015)

I really want to learn the secret to wade fishing, I know better than to ask for secret spots, but I wish to take my son out in the morning. Anywhere anyone would suggest, Navy point looks really inviting, but at this point I'm only guessing. Anyone willing to point my son and I in the right direction.


----------

